# Bianchi reparto corse 928 Carbon, should I buy!?



## Ethan (3 Aug 2012)

I have been offered a Bianchi Reparto Corse 928 Carbon second hand for £800 delivered to my door.
The offer wont be there for long, and I'm really in two minds about it.

The bike has Ultegra all over, and all Carbon FSA finishing kit. Along with Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels, and he'll even throw in elite bottle cages and a cateye computer 
Im a bit bothered as about its geometry, its perhaps a bit to relaxed for me. I'll be using it as a step into sportives and racing - will this be suitable?

Is it a fair price?
Will pigs fly one day in the near future?
A photos of the bike in question for you:







And another one of a completely unrelated bike with the same frame (can't get the damn photos to work properly)


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Aug 2012)

I'd always be very wary of second had carbon.


----------



## Raging Squirrel (3 Aug 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> I'd always be very wary of second had carbon.


 
as a newbie, could I ask why you would be wary?


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Aug 2012)

The frame is ugly as sin!



Raging Squirrel said:


> as a newbie, could I ask why you would be wary?


 
You don't know if it has been crashed and damage is not always obvious.


----------



## Ethan (3 Aug 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> The frame us ugly as sin!


 
Another one of my worries 




Raging Squirrel said:


> as a newbie, could I ask why you would be wary?


Its not always obvious when carbon is damaged, and when it is its prone to rapid catastrophic failure


----------



## Raging Squirrel (3 Aug 2012)

ahhh okay, fair enough. I quite like the look of it though haha, but then I do like the carbon weave pattern


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Aug 2012)

Raging Squirrel said:


> as a newbie, could I ask why you would be wary?





Rob3rt said:


> You don't know if it has been crashed and damage is not always obvious.


 


Ethan said:


> Its not always obvious when carbon is damaged, and when it is its prone to rapid catastrophic failure


 
^Hit the nail on the head


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Aug 2012)

Raging Squirrel said:


> ahhh okay, fair enough. I quite like the look of it though haha, *but then I do like the carbon weave pattern*


 
That part is fine, but the downtube/headtube/toptube section is ghastly. IMO.


----------



## Ethan (3 Aug 2012)

I think I'll let this one go, which is a shame because it seems like a decent deal for the bike in question!
I don't want to risk that much money on a bike I'm not 100% with 



Rob3rt said:


> That part is fine, but the downtube/headtube/toptube section is ghastly. IMO.


I don't mind the toptube/headtube, but the curve in the downtube is just.... well its ugly! No other way of putting it.


----------



## Rob3rt (3 Aug 2012)

Ethan said:


> I think I'll let this one go, which is a shame because it seems like a decent deal for the bike in question!
> I don't want to risk that much money on a bike I'm not 100% with
> 
> 
> I don't mind the toptube/headtube,* but the curve in the downtube is just.... well its ugly! No other way of putting it.*


 
Yup that it is, it's farking gross, no idea what they were thinking with this one, lol.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (3 Aug 2012)

That's why it's being flogged cheap - its bent.
Musta had a 25 stone geezer on it


----------



## Andrius.B (4 Aug 2012)

I wouldn't buy carbon until I actually make money from cycling.


----------

